# Long hair vs standard (short) hair puppy...



## stevenandvictoria (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello all,

We are looking for a medium to heavy red highlighted puppy, and are looking at both hair types. Does anyone have any thoughts on the different hair lengths as to the good and bads (if any) for both of them. Thanks...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I've had 3 coats over the decades....love 'em

My personal observation is...coats drop less fur on an average....but when they blow their coats....it's an event. I believe with coats...the outer longer guard hairs hold much of the undercoat as they shed and therefore less day to day shedding....but brushing your GSD will become a regular event. Coats are softer as well, I do believe.

Matting might be more of a problem with coats if you neglect your grooming responsibilities...

Feeding a raw diet does make a difference in coat and daily shedding I believe...my first two were kibble dogs...current is raw fed and there is a very noticeable difference in shedding.

For me, coats were a preference in aesthetics..not huge but enough to make a choice.

SuperG


----------



## stevenandvictoria (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the information. We are considering a red long haired female. I do agree that they will need a bit more daily maintenance. Cost for her is $1,450 in Southern California. Will go and take a look next weekend.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Steven&Victoria!
It may be helpful for you to read about what to look for when selecting a breeder.
How to Select a Breeder - German Shepherd Guide This site was put together by a member of this blog and others dedicated to good breeding practices for the GSD.
Quote: *Selecting a responsible, reputable breeder who is producing correct dogs is of the utmost importance,* especially when we as a community of German Shepherd enthusiasts strive to protect and preserve the integrity of our breed. When potential German Shepherd owners select a badly bred puppy, they will be faced with a lifetime of problems which can include temperament issues (aggression, reactivity, poor nerves, fearful, etc) and health issues (hip dysplasia, degenerative myelopathy, degenerative joint disease, allergies, EPI, irritable bowel disease, etc). When a potential German Shepherd owner selects a reputable, responsible breeder they drastically reduce the chances of having a dog with such issues. By supporting only reputable breeders, we can slowly weed out the irresponsible ones and will eventually see less unsound dogs in society. This is something that will only happen if potential owners support those who truly wish to improve and preserve the quality of German Shepherds in the world. Unquote.

Good luck in finding a precious new baby for your family!
Moms


----------



## Katy1985 (Nov 16, 2013)

*puppy!*

Hi, judging by your location, price and question, I think I just bought a puppy from the litter you are going to see. I will send you a pm.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I have one of each! I prefer long coats! They are softer and aesthetically more attractive but high maintenance. Bath time is an event!!! I blow dry my girl or it would take her days to dry. With my high pressure drier it takes me about 45 minutes to get her coat dry. Brushing is a must @ least three times a week. And they are still at the end of the day a working dog and she love to play in mud and water and find mischief just like my short coat Sinister. But she is so worth all the work!
My Athena and Sinister @ 8 weeks


----------



## stevenandvictoria (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies all. McKenna is home and an absolute perfect friend for our daughter.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

She is a beautiful pup! Congrats!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I prefer the long coats- mine sheds a lot less


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

My white shepherd was a long coat. He was the only pup available left in the litter at the time so I picked him.  

I never had a short coat before so could not say if they shed more or less, but one thing was certain, he did shed heaps compare to what I was used to! I kept seeing white hair everywhere and when he would rub up against me on my black pants it magically turned white! 

Next time round I would probably prefer a short coat because it does get warm where we live and he always wanted to jump in the dam or roll in a black muddy puddle because he got hot very easily. More often than not he would always prefer to sleep on the floor than on his bed because I think that he thought his bed was too hot. But he was a very beautiful dog, he looked absolutely stunning after having a bath and was brushed, his hair would be so white and fluffy. :wub:


----------



## kwedd18 (Mar 20, 2014)

My pup is a long coat and he is just soooo fluffy! I got him from a breeder in PA. He's black and red. His parents are from germany and the czech republic and they are beautiful dogs. The look like bears! 

My family has owned two stock coats and I like the long coats better. Long coats are just absolutely beautiful to me.


----------



## njk (Jan 11, 2014)

Yoshi said:


> Next time round I would probably prefer a short coat because it does get warm where we live and he always wanted to jump in the dam or roll in a black muddy puddle because he got hot very easily.


 I live in Outback Australia, and it's very hot here. I had already told my breeder I was after a long coat and she told me sometime later the long coat was a better choice for hot areas as something about their underlayer helps keep them cool? whereas the short coats only have the one layer or something and have trouble keeping cool. I can't remember exactly, but your comment reminded me of that.

I prefer the long coats as I think they just look stunning. The only con I've found is the tendency for small poo dags to get caught in the hair. I've discussed with my fiancé about perhaps cutting the fur around Zelda's bum though we know how well Zelda will take to us approaching her behind with a pair of scissors lol


----------

